

We are hiring smart data engineers - bkudria

Hi,<p>I work for a cool startup in San Francisco, and we're hiring for a variety of engineers. Most immediately, we're looking for someone we've been calling a "data engineer". The job is involved, the company is awesome, the people are smart, motivated, and fun, and the location rocks.<p>I'd give you a URL for the company, but the project we're hiring for has no public info on the Web yet. Basically, we're in the private company intelligence space. This involves collecting, storing, and processing some interesting data. Below is the public job posting, but if anyone has any questions, I'd love to answer questions about the company, the job, the perks, etc.<p>To apply, send a short note about yourself, and your resume, to the work email listed in my profile.<p>----<p>Your Attitude:<p>Data geek. Be excited about opportunities to discover, collect, and structure some of the world’s most important information<p>Detail oriented. You are pedantic about details and rigorous in your pursuit of perfection with a clear eye for process.<p>Technical whiz. You understand the different ways data can be stored, accessed, and analyzed.  And you have the scripting skills to use it for creative and innovative products.<p>Experience. You have experience working with large datasets and text mining.<p>Naturally curious. You want to know everything there is to know about new and innovative companies.<p>You will be:<p>Confident in designing, building, managing, and owning a growing and complex database. Your past experience should reflect success with something similar.<p>Taking large heterogeneous datasets to deliver clean, synthesized streams of data into the world’s largest database of early stage private companies.<p>Extracting insights from datasets using statistical / machine learning tools such as R, Weka, or using parallel transformation and processing techniques such as Map-Reduce.<p>Combining multiple sources of data from APIs, RSS feeds, and human input into a single, structured data store while dealing with issues of duplication, cross-referencing, relational structure, and non-relational/denormalized storage.<p>Developing processes to monitor and ensure data integrity.<p>Capturing data from human analysts and implementing QA processes.<p>Working with cross-functional teams, analysts, mathematicians, and engineers on projects including text mining, structuring data, and extracting entities.<p>Excited to find creative new ways to gain insights and information from a range of sources.<p>Technologies you know and love:<p>APIs: ReST, XML-RPC, SOAP.<p>Dynamic languages such as PHP, Ruby, Python; and R.<p>MySQL/PostgreSQL, document-based stores such as MongoDB or CouchDB, and key-value stores (Memcached, Redis); their distinct advantages, disadvantages, and trade-offs<p>Column-oriented stores (HBase, Cassandra), graph-oriented stores.<p>----<p>Thanks!
======
DEinspanjer
GD. Quit stealing my potential recruits! :) We're looking for pretty much the
exact same set of qualifications. The only major difference is that we aren't
exactly a secretive company. That said, I won't shill on your post since you
took the time and effort to write it. Depending on how tight lipped you are
about your work, I'd love to talk shop with you some time. Maybe at SF HUG9?

